# Armband question



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a good place to purchase an armband holder for trials? I find the rubber bands over the paper numbers miserable to wear. I have tried Googleing and all I get are armband holders for phones and iPods. I must not be using the correct search criteria. I looked at a large dog show in March and couldn’t find one there either. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://www.jjdog.com/plastic-arm-band-holder

They sell dog show armband number holder on Etsy and ebay


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is one other source, Max200 in addition to twyla's suggestions. https://www.max200.com/armband-number-holder


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here’s another one. https://www.cherrybrook.com/show-tech-armband-number-holder/

You can find fancy embellished ones on Etsy


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a poodle pin. I got it from somewhere in the UK, but I don't think they sell them anymore. It's a little bit like this. Dog Show Ring Bling - ARM BAND NUMBER CLIPS


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I knew they had to be out there somewhere. I really appreciate the help.


----------

